# Obama Is The Leader Of The Mass Murderer Mindset Generation - Comparison By POTUS's



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A leader in any culture is responsible for the mindset and morale of his subjects. It is one of his foremost responsibilities in any workplace, community, or his troops. There is no denying the present culture that has developed over the last 7 years reflects the anti American policies of our President.

This 7 min video contains a review of a detailed spreadsheet listing mass murderer events back to Reagan by president. Most had app 20 separate events during their 8 year tenures. Would you believe that while you have become accustomed to such activity in recent years that Obama's count has soared to over 160 separate mass murderer events?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A leader in any culture is responsible for the mindset and morale of his subjects.


I'm waiting for someone, anyone, to agree that he is one of Obama's "subjects." I didn't watch the video, but I think this is a bit of a stretch. Remember, correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't like the word subject, pick your own individual term. But you can't pick your own individual President.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> I'm waiting for someone, anyone, to agree that he is one of Obama's "subjects." I didn't watch the video, but I think this is a bit of a stretch. Remember, correlation does not imply causation.


If you didn't watch the video, then your opinion denying the detailed listings inside is based on what? Wishful thinking? Like it or not, admit it or not, YOUR POTUS has a pro Muslim driven agenda that is anti American rights, liberties and freedoms. You don't believe that correlation does not imply causation, maybe this one will turn on the light bulb - how about the "proof is in the pudding"?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

OK. I watched the video. I distrust even the news that I receive from legitimate news outlets, so I took that sketchy video with a grain of salt. Do I think President's call for gun control is to blame for the increase in mass shootings? No. I don't recall the reason for any of the recent mass shootings being a desire to strike a blow against calls for stricter gun controls. I'd blame pimples before I blame the President. I think quite of few of these mass shootings were committed by pimply faced teens who were picked on in school or couldn't deal with rejection. There were a couple muslims in the bunch who went wacky, but there were just as many soldiers/postal worker types so religion doesn't stand out much to me as a reason either.

http://timelines.latimes.com/deadliest-shooting-rampages/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The *core message *in the above post has nothing to do with religion, as well as my "open letter" to you yesterday, even though I referenced my own faith. I emphasized the now known agenda that is upon us.

There is a Muslim agenda to convert all or kill all.
An Infidel is a non believer of their mission and values. That includes Protestants, Catholics, Mormons, Atheists, Agnostics etc.... ... YOU and ME and US.
Our President's policies are an enabler of this agenda.
You have lost rights, freedoms and liberties in the past decade.... heck the last year.
We are under an attack for what we hold dear. Life as we know it.
Dispute the spreadsheet..... create your own.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I too, took issue with the use of "subject". We're not in England ya know. But I agree with the basic principles of your post.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What "open letter" ?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> The *core message *in the above post has nothing to do with religion, as well as my "open letter" to you yesterday, even though I referenced my own faith. I emphasized the now known agenda that is upon us.


I didn't see your open letter. I'm sorry. I'd like to read it. Please tell me where/how to find it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Unfettered immigration, mental health meds while mainstreaming and drug violence are the largest problems. The demonic rats and RINOs are not producing real world solutions, merely presiding over the destruction of what was built to end up with a new vision of utopia. Is POTUS to blame? Yes, he gets a share as do the courts and elected officials that promote this stuff or fail to oppose it. The American public is blame too because they vote for this. People tend to vote for those whom are like them. Lack of morality. Just my opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My work partner and I were talking about this exact thing, yesterday. It is more than merely coincidental that there are so many mass shootings since Jihad Barry took office. As she said, it is as if Manchurian Candidates are being triggered into action by the blue light of their TV sets as the Agenda requires more fodder for the destruction of our God-given rights.

I am not very big on coincidences, especially when it comes to the Agenda.

Shrillery Clinton screams about taking away our guns, Jerry Rivers claims the 2nd amendment is stupid, but none want to address the underlying cause of this. After all, they created the problem so they can force their "solution" down our throats.

How many people would have been killed or injured had the law abiding citizens been trained and armed? I don't know, but at least they would have had a fighting chance. Same with every other mass shooting. We know, however, that is not a part of the agenda. 

Disarming the American resistance to tyranny is the agenda. Think about it for a moment. Will the Muslims like the ones who committed yesterday's horror be disarmed? How about the street gangs? And the criminal organization used by the federal government to bully businesses, the IRS; will it be disarmed?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The only ones that will be disarmed and defenseless will be the American public should they succeed in getting the guns, the supposed root of all these mass shootings. In fact they are wholly to blame and they know it. The underlying agenda is to get the guns to insure their power. Once they have 2A you can kiss the rest of our rights goodbye. If any reasonable thinking person believes once they have the guns and complete control we will then be a safe and free society is living in la-la land and should pull their head out of their ass. They, meaning the Dems and news media, hesitate to call this exactly what everyone knows it is. A terrorist attack, whether directly or inderectly connected to ISIS, and they are mostly or completely culpable.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> The only ones that will be disarmed and defenseless will be the American public should they succeed in getting the guns, the supposed root of all these mass shootings. In fact they are wholly to blame and they know it. The underlying agenda is to get the guns to insure their power. Once they have 2A you can kiss the rest of our rights goodbye. If any reasonable thinking person believes once they have the guns and complete control we will then be a safe and free society is living in la-la land and should pull their head out of their ass. They, meaning the Dems and news media, hesitate to call this exactly what everyone knows it is. A terrorist attack, whether directly or inderectly connected to ISIS, and they are mostly or completely culpable.


The latest shooting took place near LaLa land


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

This is a legitimate question, so please don't take it the wrong way. Have "they" ever called to take every gun away or is the push to limit guns from falling into the hands of "the wrong people," access to high powered automatic rifles, etc. It's been so long that I can't remember. My most recent recollections have been the latter, but I'm older and my memory isn't what it used to be. I'd appreciate it if someone could give me a name, date, and/or link of someone asking to eliminate gun ownership as a right to sane, law-abiding citizens. Thanks in advance.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> What "open letter" ?


Aqua, if you are requesting an open letter as well, I only do one a month. But, I will put you on the list.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> I didn't see your open letter. I'm sorry. I'd like to read it. Please tell me where/how to find it.


Mr. Jones, as per your request.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...become-flash-point-us-jihad-6.html#post353145


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Mr. Jones, as per your request.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...become-flash-point-us-jihad-6.html#post353145


I replied at the link but wanted to repeat it here:

Thank you for expressing your faith in such an articulate and thoughtful way. I don't agree with a small portion of what you say (above), but do applaud your efforts and right to believe and do as you see fit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> This is a legitimate question, so please don't take it the wrong way. Have "they" ever called to take every gun away or is the push to limit guns from falling into the hands of "the wrong people," access to high powered automatic rifles, etc. It's been so long that I can't remember. My most recent recollections have been the latter, but I'm older and my memory isn't what it used to be. I'd appreciate it if someone could give me a name, date, and/or link of someone asking to eliminate gun ownership as a right to sane, law-abiding citizens. Thanks in advance.


"They" would never come out and say they want all guns. The problem is that "They" will not stop at one or two regulations. ( See Oblunder care, tax code, etc. ) "They" have a very bad habit of asking for an inch and taking a mile. "They" can add so many taxes and regulations so that it makes owning a gun prohibitive to the general public. "They" don't have my trust or confidence that "They" will act in my best interest. "They" have a history of saying one thing and doing another. More regulations, rules, and government oversight is not the answer. We have more then enough of that already and we can plainly see the results of that.....or at least some of us can.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I knew as early as 2007 that Obama would be the most dangerous man ever elected to the office. The parallels between he and his followers, and Hitler and his followers, was plain for any history buff to see.
After election, he got down to "fundamentally changing America" just like he promised.
His "Justice" Department selectively enforcing laws from a racial perspective and running guns to the Mexican drug cartels. Ignoring illegal immigration against the will of the public. His coddling and enabling of violent protest movements starting with Occupy Wall Street, continuing through the anti-police riots, to todays Black Lives Matter which is a well funded criminal organization.
The ******** marriage push, the "aborting" babies already born (partial birth abortion), the whole liberal agenda and all that comes with it.

The whole atmosphere of this country changed from one of hope and values, to one of despair and moral degredation.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^

You say it so much better then I RPD.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Pretend you are starting out to cause this great nation irreparable damage. There are a couple of things you would do to make that happen:

- Get control over what is taught in schools. Stop teaching the Constitution
- Grow the size of government as much as possible. 
- By whatever means necessary, sow geopolitical conflict. 
- Weaken Global Allies and make them believe we won't back them up. 
- Strengthen Global enemies of peace and stability and make them believe we are weak.
- Sow domestic conflict. Resurrecting ancient backwater racial tension would be a good start. 
- Get started on Orwellian speech modification. It's not terrorism, it's work place violence. 
- Make it as easy as possible for anyone and everyone to come to this country and stay here.
- if possible, overwhelm local law enforcement so that you have an excuse to use federal resources. 

Three things you don't change; keep everyone FAT, DUMB, and HAPPY. When someone new comes into power, take one of those away and watch the world burn. You can swoop in at the last minute and save the day. 

And no one will lift a real finger to stop you from doing any of this.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Im-Potus was never properly vetted and should be deported.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Carp614 said:


> Pretend you are starting out to cause this great nation irreparable damage. There are a couple of things you would do to make that happen:
> 
> - Get control over what is taught in schools. Stop teaching the Constitution
> - Grow the size of government as much as possible.
> ...


Nailed it.

Who's that Leftist thinker, wrote the book on the counter culture revolution? I bet you ticked off a bunch of his boxes, right there.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Carp614 said:


> Pretend you are starting out to cause this great nation irreparable damage. There are a couple of things you would do to make that happen:
> 
> - Get control over what is taught in schools. Stop teaching the Constitution
> - Grow the size of government as much as possible.
> ...


Wow, are you Michael Savage? I love listening to you. You are my hero.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> Pretend you are starting out to cause this great nation irreparable damage. There are a couple of things you would do to make that happen:
> 
> - Get control over what is taught in schools. Stop teaching the Constitution
> - Grow the size of government as much as possible.
> ...


My wife and I were discussing Obama's hand in all that is going on, and we believe it is all part of a plan. Not HIS plan, he is only the puppet. 
Frankly, I don't think he is smart enough, or cunning enough, to be doing this on his own initiative.
I mentioned perhaps George Soros? Nah, much bigger than that.
The question is who? 
Muslim Brotherhood? Some other muslim alliance?
Or something else?


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

At the risk of sounding crazy, my vote is the freemasons. Look at the conspiracy behind the Denver International airport. The murals depict their plans. There is a terrorist with a gun and a sword. Then there is global warming one, and finnally there is all the happy multicultural people destroying all weapons standing over the dead terrorist. They will disarm us and create a one world government. This new utopia will be a real shithole think about when your taxes have to raise the standard of living of all the other poor people in the world to a level equal to USA welfare folks. There will be two classes: rich and poor and the middle class will be moving on down. You will lose your hospitals, doctors, and fancy restaurants. And you will gain marijuana, booze, and porn. Don't worry about retirement, you will statistically not live much beyond. Bring us your poor, sick, downtrodden, let loose the criminals from jail. We can handle it we are America, the riches mothereffers on the planet. I got a great credit score just as Ping.


----------

